# Rhinestone Equipment



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I would like some feedback from users of the CAMS 1V-6P. Thanks


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

What do you want to know - Give me some question will be glad to answer.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Does this machine provide the production that is stated in their advertising? What are the features that you like? Any drawbacks?


----------



## gresults (Apr 19, 2006)

We have the version prior to this, And we have been very happy with it, I know one of the issues that we have might have been fixed on this model so more than likely will hold registration and setup better, I know with ours its one of those things some days works like a charm and others you want to take a bat to it. I know with us it took about 6 months for it to start paying for itself, another thing you must keep in mind is stone cost, you can get alot of money into supplies very quickly, so keep that in mind when budgeting for the equipment. I know our first order for stones was over 5000.00 and that wasn't alot of inventory.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

We have both the Cam and the Libero Endless. The Libero endless will run unattended for about 8 hours a night - That helps with large jobs. The cam is sheet feed so on small jobs that is good. The Cam takes more employee time than the libero but the cam is also faster. The speed they rate the cam at is best case - I would figure about 140 stones a minute not the 170 they say. You can get the 170 stones for a minute or two but real world when the machine changes hoppers and figures out it does not have a stone and goes back for one you get the 140 an hour. Cam is easy to learn. Let me know if you have more questions.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Scott. Thanks very much. Your post was very helpful.


----------



## timingram (Apr 6, 2006)

I am thinking about buying a machine can you tell me a good place to get rhinestones? I know it is best to buy Korean Stones but do you have a good supplier?


----------



## reelgator (Sep 16, 2009)

rhinestonetransf said:


> We have both the Cam and the Libero Endless. The Libero endless will run unattended for about 8 hours a night - That helps with large jobs. The cam is sheet feed so on small jobs that is good. The Cam takes more employee time than the libero but the cam is also faster. The speed they rate the cam at is best case - I would figure about 140 stones a minute not the 170 they say. You can get the 170 stones for a minute or two but real world when the machine changes hoppers and figures out it does not have a stone and goes back for one you get the 140 an hour. Cam is easy to learn. Let me know if you have more questions.


Hi Steve, 

If you were going to purchase for a new business which one would you choose? the Libero or the CAMS?. Rob says the libero makes up for the higher price because of the considerable labor savings and faster production time and ease of use. Is that true is it worth the extra cost? what about the software any critical flaws in either, hard to master? I am seriously considering a machine and would really appreciate your insight or any advice you have

Thanks 

fellow Floridian ... Tim


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Tim,

Did you look at the production time. The cams is twice as fast and half the price and does six colors not four. We sold our Libero and will only buy cams - We love GemMaster and you don't have to spend $2,000.00 per computer - you can put it on as many computers as you need. Cam is much easier to learn and if you do a speed test you will see that it is at least two - if not three times as fast. We could neverget the Libero to do over 3,600 stones an hour. the cams is doing 9000 stones an hour. Who are you talking with at SWF? Tim if you are close to lakeland and want to stop by give us a call and we can go over the two machines.


----------



## reelgator (Sep 16, 2009)

Scott,

sorry bout "Steve"  and I was not even drinking ...so I have no good excuse.....I have not actually seen any of them run except on videos. They made it sound that like the Libero endless, because it basically be set up and run all night with no one around is a huge labor savings. being a newbie I have no idea how much time is involved in setting up each new blank plate when a design starts on the CAMS. The 6 colors really appeals to us. And the speed I was told that the advertised speed and the actual speed of the CAMS were significantly different glad to hear that is not true.

is it built solid, with not much problem of repairs and down time? I was lead to understand there were problems.. but sounds like you don't have any

John is the guy at SWF that I have been talking to via email

I am only about 2 hours away I would love to come over some time and take a peek.... much appreaciated for the advice and offer.

Tim


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

We have only had the cams for six months but have not been down one time and that was for two hours because I didn't have the part. It is a well built machine and has a two year warranty. Give me call any time when you want to stop in.


----------



## reelgator (Sep 16, 2009)

will do ... I'll take a look at my schedule 

Thanks again


----------

